# How many Cories for a 20 Gallon Long tank??



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Just called the fish store, they currently have Albinos and Julii's. I've been reading that the need to be in groups but with an adult size of almost 3 inches, how many can I actually keep comfortably? I have Danios and Otos now...will be adding Harlequin Rasboras soon.

I will mostly have smaller fish like those listed above, will the cories' size compared to the other fish look odd? 

*c/p*


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

*bump*

Any thoughts anyone? I appreciate it!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I always thought the Albino's and Julii's only got like 2 inches and the Bronze and Green's get a little larger IMO. I love the antics of cories so I am never concerned about the size of them compared to other fish and I would say you could keep 6 without any problems IMO. I have 8 Julii's, 8 Ototo's and 8 LF Albino Bristlenose Plecos in my 4 foot 120 with plans of picking up at least 6 more cories and they get along with everything.


----------

